# Fischkarten NRW



## marapale (14. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag Ihr lieben,

ich möchet mich gerne auf meine Fischerprüfung vorbereiten und suche die Fischkarten NRW. Leider kann man diese nicht käuflich erwerben. Weiß jemand wo man diese herbekommt oder hat diese jemand als PDF so dass ich sie mir ausdrucken könnte.


----------



## mantikor (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fischkarten NRW*

hier bekommt man die karten für 15€ !!
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/service/ser_material.php


----------



## Scuttlebutt (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fischkarten NRW*

Falsch  Kosten nur 8 Euro (plus Porto)
Kannst es auch mal im Angelfachgeschäft versuchen. Ich hab meine beim Angelladen um die Ecke für 9€ gekauft…


----------



## Spinning_James (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fischkarten NRW*

Hier 
das sind  genau die die abgefragt werden : https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/view/2888478/fischkarten-als-pdf-17-mb-fischereiverein-friesoythe


----------

